# Lightroom Classic CC and High Sierra



## Robert S Johnson (Jan 19, 2018)

Operating System:High Sierra 10.13.2
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom Classic CC 7.1

I held off on upgrading since I had heard that High Sierra and Lightroom Classic didn't play well together. However many of my clients are asking me if they should do the upgrade so I figured I would try it out. So far all it does is hang and crash. Think I will stick with with previous version. Am I alone with this problem?


----------



## clee01l (Jan 19, 2018)

Absolutely no problems from Day 1.   I don't understand why any Mac user that is current with MacOS and has a CC subscription is experiencing problems   Do you have enough RAM?  Enough free space? A GPU that meets the Adobe requirements? And at least 4 CPU cores?


----------



## bfu396 (Jan 20, 2018)

I run High Sierra on mi iMac. Just checked the time for loading LR Classic from scratch. It took 10 seconds. And I have found that all the claims about improvement of speed including transfer from the Library module to the develop module as well as uploading from a card reader are true for me. Can't/won't speculate on why you may have speed issues other than maybe a fault in the High Sierra install. I did have and still have issues with High Sierra booting up on my iMac although once it gets started (sometimes takes 4-5 minutes) it seems to operate with no problems.


----------



## Zenon (Jan 20, 2018)

I updated my 5 year old iMac with a spinny disk and my Macbook Air with SSD and run Classic on both. No issues with either. Which was first - Classic or HS? Can't remember. Had no catalogue issues either.


----------



## Robert S Johnson (Jan 20, 2018)

clee01l said:


> Absolutely no problems from Day 1.   I don't understand why any Mac user that is current with MacOS and has a CC subscription is experiencing problems   Do you have enough RAM?  Enough free space? A GPU that meets the Adobe requirements? And at least 4 CPU cores?


Thanks. Very helpful.


----------



## Robert S Johnson (Jan 20, 2018)

bfu396 said:


> I run High Sierra on mi iMac. Just checked the time for loading LR Classic from scratch. It took 10 seconds. And I have found that all the claims about improvement of speed including transfer from the Library module to the develop module as well as uploading from a card reader are true for me. Can't/won't speculate on why you may have speed issues other than maybe a fault in the High Sierra install. I did have and still have issues with High Sierra booting up on my iMac although once it gets started (sometimes takes 4-5 minutes) it seems to operate with no problems.


High Sierra is running beautifully. LR CC is still running fast and clean.


----------



## mcasan (Jan 20, 2018)

Lr Classic on HS was enough to bring me back to Adobe for at least another year.   Works like a champ.


----------



## Zenon (Jan 20, 2018)

Just to add my Air auto updated to AFPS and my iMac wouldn't let me when I tried.


----------



## mcasan (Jan 21, 2018)

I had no problem migrating my 2013 MBP to APFS late last year.   At Christmas I replaced it with an iMac that uses APFS on the internal SSD.   In both cases, no problem with HS or any Adobe apps.  I know some apps did have problems with HS because they did not run on Metal 2 very well.   But all of that should have been sorted by the app companies long before the holidays.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 21, 2018)

Zenon said:


> Just to add my Air auto updated to AFPS and my iMac wouldn't let me when I tried.


Apple has not implemented APFS for Fusion drives yet.  The SSD in the MBA was converted on Install of High Sierra.  You can reformat conventional spinning disks (HDD) to APFS  and these works with imported performance and better space usage.

As soon as Apple prefects the APFS filesystem to handle the hybrid Fusion droves, I'm sure they will roll out an update for the iMac.


----------



## Zenon (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm not sure if I have a fusion drive but the convert to AFPS is greyed out so it must be. I'm assuming that is the reason for the grey out. When I looked into this a few months ago I did some searches how how to identify which type of drive I have but gave up.


----------

